# 3400 rear axle internal locking nut, for external seal replacement



## wajosekman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys, NH conservative seeks imput to help me as I am frustrated jack of all trades who is dead in the water and chagrin about not figuring it out myself. Right rear external seal is junk and no brakes due to being wetted down. Poor and stubborn with no manual just looking for a heads up as to how in hell that axle nut is "locked" using a punch and do not want to destroy the setup. I have the online parts blow up which of course doesn't give give a clue as to how it is retained.. Live Free or Die........ Tea Party participant, Wajosekman


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Wajosekman!

I am not familiar enough with your model to advise you but one of our resident experts will be along soon to help.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Having same problem here trying to find out what tool I need to take those nuts off a 3400, did you ever get any help?


----------

